# This may offend .....it's a bit racist...



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nominee for Best Joke of the year...

A Somalian arrives in Minneapolis as a new immigrant to the United States . He stops the first person he sees walking down the street and says, "Thank you, Mr. American, for letting me in this country, giving me housing, food stamps, free medical care, and free education!" 

The passerby says, "You are mistaken, I am Mexican." 

The man goes on and encounters another passerby." Thank you for having such a beautiful country here in America !" 

The person says, "I not American, I Vietnamese." 

The new arrival walks furt her, and the next person he sees he stops, shakes his hand and says, "Thank you for the wonderful America !" 

That person puts up his hand and says, "I am from Middle East , I am not American!" 

He finally sees a nice lady and asks, "Are you an American?" 
She says, "No, I am from Africa !" 

Puzzled, he asks her, "Where are all the Americans?" 

The African lady checks her watch and says ... "Probably at work."

Priceless


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's great .45. It made me laugh.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh no you di ent!  

Sorry Fixeblade, I had to rip that one from ya.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

How can it be racist when it is true.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

2-Fer said:


> How can it be racist when it is true.


+1 LOL :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, that was funny.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL


----------

